

Google Glass Saved A Life - daniellegeva
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2014/04/08/beth-israel-use-google-glass-throughout-emergency-room/WhIXcVzkpn7MOCAhKuRJZL/story.html

======
amits89
As of now Google Glass saved one life so there is so much of buzz, just
imagine when thousands and million of privacy will be in trouble how much buzz
there will be??

